# What should we eat for skin nutrition?



## Derek Wilson (May 28, 2018)

There may not be a fountain of youth, but the food we eat and how we treat ourselves can prevent or even reverse aging. Your body needs the right nutrients to fight off damage, and your skin is no different. Nutrients help the cells replicate and have more energy. Processed foods, stress, toxins and low-nutrient diets will accelerate aging. Protecting yourself from harmful chemicals while getting enough sleep, relaxation and exercise will all help you maintain a healthy glow.


1. Drink plenty of water.


Even with a small amount of dehydration, your body functions in a less optimal way. The instant you're dehydrated, it will take a toll on your skin, causing it to look dull, flaky, saggy and loose.


2. Eat foods with antioxidants.


Antioxidants are the best resources your body has to fight disease and aging by reducing damage and inflammation. Inflammation is a leading cause of wrinkle formation. Some of the best sources of antioxidants include:



Blueberries
Pomegranates
Acai berries
Goji berries
Spinach
Raspberries
Nuts
Seeds
Purple grapes
Dark chocolate (70% or higher of cocoa content)
Organic green tea
3. Have a rainbow-colored plate of food.


Free radicals form in our bodies and cause major damage to our cell structures. The different nutrient-rich foods we eat neutralize them. You need to consume the widest variety of antioxidants you can to fight off the different kinds of free radicals. Think about what colors you've missed throughout the day, and try to incorporate them into your next meal.


4. Eat organic foods.


This curtails consumption of aging toxins.


5. Get enough vitamin C.


A diet rich in vitamin C leads to fewer wrinkles. Researchers have found that skin exposed to vitamin C for long periods of time can produce up to eight times more collagen!


6. Avoid sugar.


It leads to damaged collagen and elastin, which cause wrinkles.


7. Eat healthy fats.


Incorporating foods such as avocados, olive oil, flax seeds, nuts and fish into your diet is important. The fatty acids are crucial for your skin to look youthful.


and finally?


8. Exercise.


It increases the circulation of oxygen and nutrients and releases toxins through sweat, which leads to clearer, firmer skin. Remember to smile. It?s the best exercise for your face.


----------



## OTG85 (May 28, 2018)

The amino acid L-Lysine is also a great addition for skin health


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 4, 2018)

I use stridex pads for acne,  lemon juice on a cotton ball for black heads and tea tree oil for cystic acne

I take vitamin a,  e b complex and beta carotene 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 4, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> The amino acid L-Lysine is also a great addition for skin health


Yes, you are right! Lysine inhibits MMP-9 which is a collagenase enzyme that degrades hair and skin follicles. It also helps lower Lp (a) levels which are typically elevated in MPB sufferers.bThere are other ways of lowering Lp (a) levels through a variety of other supplements or diet choices but overall Lysine is a great choice. Vegetarians should definitely be supplementing with Lysine regularly. Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 4, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I use stridex pads for acne, lemon juice on a cotton ball for black heads and tea tree oil for cystic acne
> 
> I take vitamin a, e b complex and beta carotene



Have warm lemon water in the morning or before any meal. Lemons are alkalizing to the body (yes, even though they are acidic) I use them to flavor lots of food and in my tea and water.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 4, 2018)

When applied topically, the caffeine in chocolate may temporarily reduce skin puffiness.


----------



## J87 (Jun 8, 2018)

Or very expensive creams.... 

My mum, bless her heart, is a diabetic, sun tans a lot, drinking a like a sailor, works too much, typical Latina mom... she is in her late 50s I'm 30. I'd go in to clubs with my friends, people think she is maybe 40. Sometimes people think she is my age. 

But I and her spend a fortune on anti aging creams and such.... 

Just an example.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 11, 2018)

J87 said:


> Or very expensive creams....
> 
> My mum, bless her heart, is a diabetic, sun tans a lot, drinking a like a sailor, works too much, typical Latina mom... she is in her late 50s I'm 30. I'd go in to clubs with my friends, people think she is maybe 40. Sometimes people think she is my age.
> 
> ...




Not a bad example.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks Guyz


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 1, 2018)

Balanced diet is essential for good health. To eat balanced diet, it is important to keep in mind the nutritional issues.

1. Fiber


A healthy and mature person needs to eat 21 to 25 grams of fennel food every day. It regulates sugar levels, strengthens the body. It prevents stomach swelling, gas etc. Fossils are found in the vegetables.


2. Calcium


Need to eat one thousand milligrams of calcium every day. Milk, curd, beans, green vegetables etc. contain calcium. Calcium preserves bones and teeth; Helps in muscle formation


3. Magnesium


It is important to eat 310 milligrams of magnesium from 19 to 30 year old women. Women of more than 30 years of age have to accept 3220 milligrams of magnesium.


Magnesium is a very important mineral for the body. It keeps muscle activity good; Work to keep the body operational. Magnesium is found in kalasham, spinach, bean seeds etc.


4. Vitamin-E


Vitamin A is required to take 15 mg daily per day. Vitamin-E antioxidant key It protects the body from harmful free radicals. Free radical cells are destroyed. Vitamin A contains spinach, almonds, pistachios etc.


5. Vitamin C


Daily 75g Vitamin C is needed in the body. Vitamin-C is available in orange, malta, broccoli, olive etc. Vitamin-CO is a good source of antioxidants. It keeps skin good; Helps in body reconstruction


6. Protein


It is necessary to accept 46 grams of protein per day for healthy people. There are proteins in meat, pulses, yogurt. Protein is needed to build muscle and strengthen the body.

Thanks!


----------

